# 4 Wheel Drive Problem



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a Chevy K2500. 2 wks ago when I was done plowing, I left the shifter in 4H. I went to plow today and couldn't get the 4 wheel to disengage. I tried various shifter positions (column & floor). It felt like I finally disengaged and drove 10 miles to plow. When I put it in 4H it felt like I only had 2H. It sounded like the front end was making a lot of noise (metalic sound) and I'm not sure if the 4 wheel was partially engaging, but it was hard to plow & my rear tires were spinning. I didn't like the metalic sound coming from up front. I'm not sure if the 4H totally disengaged when I first started off. I thought it did because the front tires stopped wobbling and felt disengaged. When done plowing, I tried 2H and the light went off again, but I can still hear some noise up front. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It sounds like your 4 wheel actuator on the front axle is going bad. It is located on the passenger side front axle. They cost about 100 bucks or so and maybe a 1/2 hour to do. It controls your front wheels engaging and allowing you to have 4x4


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

yep that would be my guess, i have gone through two front acuatiors in my 91 chevy 1/2 ton. just to give you a tip it is best to unlock the 4 wheel drive before you park, and always stop and put in neutral before trying to lock it in and wait for the 4wd to light up before going. when unlocking stop, put 4wd lever in 2wd and backup about 20 feet that will releave any tension and the truck should fully unlock


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I've never put it in neutral to put it in 4wd. I didn't think I had to. Plus I've always done it on the fly. Is it better for it to put it in neutral? Is the actuator a dealer item or can I get it at an auto parts store?


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;382296 said:


> It sounds like your 4 wheel actuator on the front axle is going bad. It is located on the passenger side front axle. They cost about 100 bucks or so and maybe a 1/2 hour to do. It controls your front wheels engaging and allowing you to have 4x4


I see your location as GITMO. Are you military?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Daddy Wags;382568 said:


> I see your location as GITMO. Are you military?


No, I am not military. It is just a fun thing me and a few members here do to mess with people. You can join the guantanamo bay if you would like

I am pretty sure you can get this from your local autostore. Just call around. As for shift on the fly, the wouldnt call it that if you couldnt. I throw mine in 4x4 at no more than 35 mph. I never have had a problem doing this either. It even says in my manual to be moving to pop her into 4x4.. 4lo on the other hand you should be stopped and in neutral


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

I've found an actuator. I have a question about the noise in the front end. Any idea what's making the marble/ball bearing sounding noise in the front end when I'm driving?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Could possibly be your wheel bearings are going bad


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

If you have a transfer case shifter, would you still have an actuator because i thought that you manually shifted it into 4*4......i may be wrong


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;383792 said:


> If you have a transfer case shifter, would you still have an actuator because i thought that you manually shifted it into 4X4


 Yes, whether the truck is push button or manual shift, the "actuator" that engages the front diff is still operated electrically. MCW, I think what your thinking of is if its an electric shift transfer case (push button) it also will have an "actuator" on the side of the T-case as well.Many guy's use the term "actuator" as a generic term which can make it a little confusing as the electric motor that engages the front diff *is* called an actuator but the motor that shifts an electrically operated T-case is called an "encoder motor".


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Daddy Wags;383743 said:


> I've found an actuator. I have a question about the noise in the front end. Any idea what's making the marble/ball bearing sounding noise in the front end when I'm driving?


Did it make this noise at any point before you had the trouble with the 4X4 engagement? If not, then you definitly have a problem in the front diff or the T-case.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't have the noise before the 4WD wouldn't dis-engage. Do you know where I can view a parts breakdown of that Chevy Front Diff?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

This is the best pic I have of an exploded view, but might help you understand how these diff's work. Number 8 through 18 is of the CAD (central axle disconnect) components. More than likely, this is where your problem is.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the picture. Is it possible that one of those mentioned parts is broke and that's what I hear making noise in the front end? Does anyone know where I can take this to get it fixed REASONABLY in the Cleveland, OH area? I could do the actuator, but I don't think that's going to fix the main problem.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

B&B;383973 said:


> This is the best pic I have of an exploded view, but might help you understand how these diff's work. Number 8 through 18 is of the CAD (central axle disconnect) components. More than likely, this is where your problem is.


Where did you get this pic?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Daddy Wags;383975 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Is it possible that one of those mentioned parts is broke and that's what I hear making noise in the front end? Does anyone know where I can take this to get it fixed REASONABLY in the Cleveland, OH area? I could do the actuator, but I don't think that's going to fix the main problem.


I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pm me, or e mail [email protected] and I can hook you up with my guy. He is also a fellow plowsite guy and has worked on my truck. He does great work and is fair in pricing. His shop is meticulous


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Daddy Wags;383977 said:


> Where did you get this pic?


 It's directly out of the factory GM service manual.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Daddy Wags;383975 said:


> I could do the actuator, but I don't think that's going to fix the main problem.


 I agree with you DW, I think you've got bigger problems than just the actuator. Possibly the engagement spring or fork is damaged or it's actually in the T-case itself. Hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Daddy Wags;382187 said:


> I have a Chevy K2500. 2 wks ago when I was done plowing, I left the shifter in 4H. I went to plow today and couldn't get the 4 wheel to disengage. I tried various shifter positions (column & floor). It felt like I finally disengaged and drove 10 miles to plow. When I put it in 4H it felt like I only had 2H. It sounded like the front end was making a lot of noise (metalic sound) and I'm not sure if the 4 wheel was partially engaging, but it was hard to plow & my rear tires were spinning. I didn't like the metalic sound coming from up front. I'm not sure if the 4H totally disengaged when I first started off. I thought it did because the front tires stopped wobbling and felt disengaged. When done plowing, I tried 2H and the light went off again, but I can still hear some noise up front. Can anyone help?


This is the exact problem I am having with my 98 GMC 2500 I hope it not to expensive to fix.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

meathead, I'll let you know what I find. I've been told to start with the actuator to see if the sound goes away.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Daddy Wags;385306 said:


> meathead, I'll let you know what I find. I've been told to start with the actuator to see if the sound goes away.


thanks I've been too busy to get the truck looked at.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

meathead1134;385366 said:


> thanks I've been too busy to get the truck looked at.


meathead, I took my truck in and the actuator is good. My problem was the left axle was broken. That's what was making all the noise and that's why I didn't have the 4WD. I haven't got the bill yet, but I think an axle goes for around $125. The mechanic said that these don't usually fail. He said they're pretty heavy duty. Good luck!


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

mine was the right front axle.


----------

